# Opinions on oversized goats



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

What is everyone's opinion on purchasing older does who've won their champion requirement then went over height? Would you purchase kids that come out of a over height goat?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

depends at what age they went over and the qualities of the goats. I would use and keep kids out of an overheight buck but a doe I would be more leery of unless bred to a buck who is known for smaller kids. it would have to be an exceptional breeding for me to consider it.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I chose Dwarfs because of their diminutive size so I'm always looking for smaller instead of bigger. On the other hand if a creature strikes me as absolutely exceptional I will buy it even though it may be over-height. This was the case with my bucky boy, Pete.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It would definately depend on the doe, her udder & conformation, and how much overheight. Just because a goat is a finished CH doesn't mean they're a quality goat, overheight or not. I'd be more inclined to purchase a kid from an overheight buck then doe. If I predicted that a kid was going to go overheight as an adult then that would make me a little leery of purchasing or keeping the kid intact. But if I was looking at a kid who had an overheight parent and both parents had everything i'm looking for and I was in love with the kid then I probably would take a chance on it.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Agree with the others, esp as this is such a hot topic right now! 

Coming from the minis, I have no problem with the judicious use of an OH animal in my program. 
The animal, pedigree, udder, and past kidding history would all influence me greatly. 
I would not purchase said animal based off of just a CH though with out further study into them.


----------



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

Just wondering what everybody's opinions were. I was considering the purchase of some OH CH does.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

When did they get their CH, and what do they look like now? How about their kids, are they OH?? 
And mostly- what is the price on them knowing you are buying an animal that is OH?

Like I said, I would depending on many factors.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I like mine small; not tiny but not overweight. I think part is personal preference. If you do get them be very sure to breed to a adult buck that is well underheight to help and hope the kids wont go over.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

darn spell check!! over height not overweight :roll:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

This is a huge bone of contention among ND breeders, with an ADGA proposal in the works on whether to raise the breed height standard.


----------

